# New Moderator ...



## Krummhorn

Effective immediately, Taggart has been instated as a Moderator here on Talk Classical.

His primary area of responsibilities will be in the Members Area forums.

Please join us in welcoming John to the forum staff.


----------



## Ingélou

Hi, John - I know how much you love this Forum and how honoured you feel. So keep calm & carry on! And good luck...


----------



## Taggart

Thanks, and I'll try and perform well. I hope that I'll make a good moderator.

The first day is a bit overwhelming... I've just done my 1000th post and now this ... but I'm sure I'll manage. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Congratulations Taggart! Now you're official, can we expect Reid and Fraser to be backup?


----------



## Aramis

It can't be, he and his wife even like posts and send forum friend requests together, you must have them both made mods, do you realize how deeply can this disjoint in their social status affect their relationship?!


----------



## Ingélou

No problem, Aramis! When two ride together, one must ride behind.
Anyway, I'm far too nervous to get embroiled in controversy! Off to my violin lesson now...


----------



## Ukko

Tagg, congratulations on a successful campaign.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Congratulations! You will make a great moderator, I am sure of that!


----------



## Mahlerian

Congratulations. I'm sure you'll do a great job!


----------



## Blancrocher

Congratulations, Taggart--and to me! It's good to have "friends" in high places! :lol:


----------



## Kopachris

Hooray! Congratulations! Better you than me--I'd almost certainly abuse the power!


----------



## arpeggio

Congratulations


----------



## Ingélou

Ukko said:


> Tagg, congratulations on a successful campaign.


Thanks for the good wishes, Ukko, but there was no 'campaign'.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Great choice. Congratulations!


----------



## Art Rock

Congratulations! You'll make a great mod.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Congratulations! I'm sure you'll do some fine work as a mod, Taggart!


----------



## Pip

Well done sir, "Scots wha hae...." and all that.Best of luck.


----------



## mmsbls

Congratulations and welcome to the team.


----------



## Sid James

Congrats, Taggart


----------



## Itullian

Congratulations T.
Happy to have you and Ingelou here.


----------



## Celloman

Good on'yer, Taggart!

(a little Norfolk-ish for you)


----------



## DrKilroy

Congratulations andn good luck!

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Taggart

Thanks to everybody for all the congratulations and good wishes.


----------



## Flamme

Welcome dudeski...I was an moderator on one political forum and after i saw things there i can survive anything...Although people here are mostly polite and civilised its a hard job which requires a lot of time and objectivity...


----------



## julianoq

What a great choice for a mod, congratulations Taggart!


----------



## Winterreisender

Congrats, Taggart. I always enjoy your contributions to the forum, and I'm sure you'll make a fine Moderator


----------



## samurai

Winterreisender said:


> Congrats, Taggart. I always enjoy your contributions to the forum, and I'm sure you'll make a fine Moderator



That goes double--at least--for me. Congrats on getting some well-deserved recognition! :trp:


----------



## Vesteralen

Wonderful selection, PTB!


----------



## Vaneyes

I knew it. I knew it.


----------



## aimee

Taggart said:


> Thanks, and I'll try and perform well. I hope that I'll make a good moderator.
> 
> The first day is a bit overwhelming... I've just done my 1000th post and now this ... but I'm sure I'll manage. :tiphat:


Oops! I was one of the trouble makers on your first day of the job 
Thank you so much for fixing my request.
Congratulations & best regards.


----------



## Taggart

aimee said:


> Oops! I was one of the trouble makers on your first day of the job
> Thank you so much for fixing my request.
> Congratulations & best regards.


No trouble at all. Krummhorn did most of the work anyway.


----------



## sospiro

:tiphat:

Congratulations Taggart!


----------



## starthrower

I enjoy your knowledgeable posts. Now please reinstate Martin Pitchon. We need a few eccentric, colorful, opinionated members.


----------



## Taggart

starthrower said:


> I enjoy your knowledgeable posts. Now please reinstate Martin Pitchon. We need a few eccentric, colorful, opinionated members.


I have no idea who Martin Pitchon is. May I remind people that while an irritant may occasionally produce a pearl, it can be very annoying for the poor oyster and there are better ways of behaving.


----------



## KenOC

Taggart said:


> I have no idea who Martin Pitchon is. May I remind people that while an irritant may occasionally produce a pearl, it can be very annoying for the poor oyster and there are better ways of behaving.


Perhaps Thomas Pynchon? That ought to work (and he's still alive).


----------



## Couac Addict

A mod?
The velour suit and Lambretta are on stand-by.


----------



## Taggart

KenOC said:


> Perhaps Thomas Pynchon? That ought to work (and he's still alive).


No, we'd all get trapped in Gravity's Rainbow.



Couac Addict said:


> A mod?
> The velour suit and Lambretta are on stand-by.


Not *that *sort of mod. Besides, it should be a Vespa, so that we can be suitably waspish.


----------



## Couac Addict

Taggart said:


> No, we'd all get trapped in Gravity's Rainbow.
> 
> Not *that *sort of mod. Besides, it should be a Vespa, so that we can be suitably waspish.


Yeah, yeah...you're probably shopping for mohair and countless wing mirrors as I type.


----------



## Taggart

I keep saying not *that *sort of mod. More like:


----------



## starthrower

Taggart said:


> I have no idea who Martin Pitchon is. May I remind people that while an irritant may occasionally produce a pearl, it can be very annoying for the poor oyster and there are better ways of behaving.


I never found him irritating. Just eccentric, and slightly impatient with the uninformed. And he doesn't initiate useless "greatest" threads. We have enough of those members. We need members we can learn from. I believe his handle is myaskovsky2002.


----------



## Taggart

@starthrower - sorry, I only joined in February 2013 and know nothing about him. I've only just become a moderator, so I suggest you take the matter up with someone else, in a Private Message?


----------



## Ukko

I found _m_ 2002_'s posts sometimes irritating, but judicious use of the Ignore List function worked well. I could usually tell by the thread's subject matter whether I wanted to read his post. I think his _TC Compatibility_ problem was in the 2nd level; his post would beget an annoyed reply, which he would respond to...leading to an unfortunate result. English being his 2nd or 3rd language didn't help.


----------



## Flamme

Taggart said:


> I keep saying not *that *sort of mod. More like:


Hey you're an Irish?
You may find this interesting
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Where-Were-You/135202376551222?fref=ts


----------



## Flamme

http://www.talkclassical.com/members/couchie.html as a next moderator?


----------



## Ingélou

Flamme said:


> Hey you're an Irish?
> You may find this interesting
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Where-Were-You/135202376551222?fref=ts


Taggart grew up in Scotland. Gaelic is spoken in both Scotland and Ireland & a 'mod' is a sort of folk festival. 

But we both love Irish culture too...


----------



## Kieran

Congratulations Taggart! I'm sure you'll be more gentle but as fair as Mark McManus character!


----------



## Blake

I think we liked each other a few times, you and I. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Taggart said:


> No, we'd all get trapped in Gravity's Rainbow....


But, better than the sewers of NYC.


----------



## Couac Addict

Taggart said:


> I keep saying not *that *sort of mod. More like:


I thought the _Royal National Mod_ was Ray Davies.


----------



## Taggart

Couac Addict said:


> I thought the _Royal National Mod_ was Ray Davies.


Nope, Sir Bradley Wiggins. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Taggart

Kieran said:


> Congratulations Taggart! I'm sure you'll be more gentle but as fair as Mark McManus character!


Thanks. Just as long as I don't get confused with *Mick* McManus.


----------



## Ingélou

Aramis said:


> It can't be, he and his wife even like posts and send forum friend requests together, you must have them both made mods, do you realize how deeply can this disjoint in their social status affect their relationship?!


One week later -

Rather Taggart than me! The only thing that being a mod gets you, apparently, is a bucket of mushroom compost dumped on your head at regular intervals.

------------\\|//
-------------\ \ 
-------------

And if the bucket is taken away....!

-----------------------------:scold:


----------



## Vesteralen

Ingélou said:


> One week later -
> 
> Rather Taggart than me! The only thing that being a mod gets you, apparently, is a bucket of mushroom compost dumped on your head at regular intervals.
> 
> ------------\\|//
> -------------\ \
> -------------
> 
> And if the bucket is taken away....!
> 
> -----------------------------:scold:


That clinches it for Taggart. He absolutely does not get a PM from me!


----------



## Taggart

Vesteralen said:


> That clinches it for Taggart. He absolutely does not get a PM from me!


Thanks. I presume you mean a *P*itcher of *M*ushroom compost?


----------



## maestro57

Better late than never: Congratulations! I hope you don't find any of my posts offensive enough to have you ban me


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Late! (as usual for me!) but... Congratulations Taggart! :tiphat:


----------

